

Artsy Hacks: Awesome Caricatures by Patrick Strogulski - cartab
http://vospe.com/2010/09/28/artsy-hacks-awesome-caricatures-patrick-strogulski/

======
tangotab
I don't see why this is hacker stuff, but thanks for sharing.

~~~
jogle
He posts these things all the time for some reason, all to the same website.
People have asked before how it has anything to do with "hackers" and to my
knowledge there haven't been any responses from the OP.

~~~
cartab
I post them up because, I think its good content and people here seem to
appreciate it. I think its because hackers also appreciate art, and looking at
these pics for 5 mins, simply just rests your eyes for bit.

Same reason why I post up slides, kinda changing the format a bit.

~~~
jogle
Yeh, to be clear I actually enjoy the art in some of the posts you've made,
but I share the same wonder as the original commenter as to what "artsy hack"
means, really.

Not a big deal, though, of course. :)

~~~
cartab
Honestly, I just thought it sounded original ;) You know, Hacks that are
Artsy! I think Artists are also geeks, and creating some of those amazing art
pieces is a hack!

I guess Its just an idea I had. Again, its meant to be something entertaining
for peeps here. Every now and then I write posts myself, but I prefer to
showcase nice finds out on the internet, specially ones that may be worth
looking at.

Some 'hackers' don't go out to the art/design world, so I may as well bring
some of that world to them, at least the stuff that is interesting.

